# Not ready for it!



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

My baby Mia is turning 1 on Sept. 10th, and I'm not ready! It seems unreal that I've had her for almost 10 months. 

Any suggestions for special puppy birthday treats?


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

How about a dinner of raw meat or a plain hamburger from a fast food place with all that yummy grease? A dessert of plain vanilla ice cream or homemade cake?


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

Shade said:


> How about a dinner of raw meat or a plain hamburger from a fast food place with all that yummy grease? A dessert of plain vanilla ice cream or homemade cake?


I'm so cautious about feeding 'people food' to her. I've heard people giving their pups hamburgers but wasn't sure. I'm sure she'd love it, so as long as it wouldn't be bad I'd happily oblige. Vanilla ice cream sounds delightful.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Ollie turns one this week and he's getting a big ol' cut of steak or some sort of beef, some vanilla ice cream and a day out playing at the beach with his big bro.... I know, some non dog people probably think I'm nuts. 

Happy early birthday Mia!

*Ollie gets healthy people food all the time, he's got some raw ground turkey in the fridge just for him right now in fact... But I'd give him a burger too for special occasions.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

I vote some vanilla ice cream! Berlin's favorite treat ever is a DQ vanilla ice cream cup. He goes into some sort of trance while eating it.  For his one year birthday, I also bought a carrot cake with yogurt frosting from a doggie bakery - him and my senior dog *loved* it, so maybe you can find/make something like that. Doesnt time fly by? The one year anniversary of having my guy is Sept. 19. Feels like it was JUST yesterday that I picked him up..


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

gsdlover91 said:


> I vote some vanilla ice cream! Berlin's favorite treat ever is a DQ vanilla ice cream cup. He goes into some sort of trance while eating it.  For his one year birthday, I also bought a carrot cake with yogurt frosting from a doggie bakery - him and my senior dog *loved* it, so maybe you can find/make something like that. Doesnt time fly by? The one year anniversary of having my guy is Sept. 19. Feels like it was JUST yesterday that I picked him up..


Vanilla ice cream seems to be a winner from everyone, so I'll make sure to pick her up some on my way home from work.



Carriesue said:


> Ollie turns one this week and he's getting a big ol' cut of steak or some sort of beef, some vanilla ice cream and a day out playing at the beach with his big bro.... I know, some non dog people probably think I'm nuts.
> 
> Happy early birthday Mia!
> 
> *Ollie gets healthy people food all the time, he's got some raw ground turkey in the fridge just for him right now in fact... But I'd give him a burger too for special occasions.


Thank you! And a happy early birthday to Ollie as well.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Ice cream and steak are Lucky's favorites.


----------

